# Plants!!!!!



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

I've got people lined up to take the tank, substrate, and CO2/filter, now I need to get rid of my plants before this coming Saturday (preferrably Friday). Some of the stuff is spoken for but much of it isn't; first come first served pick up only. I realize I can't specifically sell plants to DFWAPC members but a donation would be appreciated. The $$ from selling the tank is going toward defraying moving costs when a job finally comes around.

I'm available during the day and evenings. 

For an updated photo of the tank please check out the thread in the Large Aquarium forum.


Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you list what plants you have?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Here you go.

Alternanthera sp.
Ammania gracillis 'Golden'
Anubias nana
A. nana 'Petite'
Bacopa caroliniana
Bacopa sp. 'Variegated'
Blyxa japonica
Bolbitis heudelotii
Cryptocoryne crispatula v. balansae
C. parva
C. pontederiifolia
Hygrophila angustifolia
H. difformis
Lobelia cardinalis
Ludwigia brevipes
L. repens
Microsorium pteropus
Nymphaea zhenkeri
Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf'
Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've seen this tank, and the plants are spectacular! It took all my will power to resist bringing home wonderful things I don't have room for. The _Cryptocoryne crispatula _v. _balansae_ must be seen to be believed.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

may I claim these plants, I can cough make a donation. cough, yeah a donation....... 

Anubias nana
A. nana 'Petite'
Cryptocoryne crispatula v. balansae
C. parva
Microsorium pteropus


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Phil, what do the following kind of look like? 

Nymphaea zhenkeri

Alternanthera sp.


Are they dark/will they grow in El Natural? I am unhappy with a lotus I grew from a Wally-World bulb - it's light pink, which is pretty, but not going to work in my scape. I need a dark red to offset the Crypts and Anubias that surround it (mudboots' 34 rimless bowfront journal). I would have to choose one or the other if you have either still available.

I know you don't want to ship, but I am glad to make a donation that will cover the cost plus figure in your troubles (you might want to give me a hint of what that amount would be, plus the plant). I'm heading to Greenville eventually to pick up a lamb which will take to close, but that will not likely happen by this weekend.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Nevermind. I consulted the "design crew" of the tank (my girls) and they like the pink, so the Nymphaea lotus 'pink' stays. Dang; and I had just nipped off all the leaves....

I guess that's what I get for always teasing davemonkey about putting a pink background in his daughter's "princess tank".


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a princess tank when you have a princess!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Mudboots, you poor guy. Gotta keep the design crew happy though! I agree with Bill on the Princess Tank though.  

Cheers,
Phi


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

phil I pm'ed you and haven't heard back from you.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Hah! At least they didn't ask for a pink background! They do however have a fancy for the lighter colored female bettas, though I fear we have too much water movement for them. We'll see...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump did all the plants get picked up? 

HI Phil I'm wondering wondering if you still have the 

Anubias nana
Anubias. nana 'Petite'
Cryptocoryne . parva

we talked about you bringing it to the meeting and i didn't see you there.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

He posted on DFW Fishbox that the plants were sold. He sold the remaining plants as a huge package. I was able to get some before he sold them all though.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TetraGuy72 said:


> He posted on DFW Fishbox that the plants were sold. He sold the remaining plants as a huge package. I was able to get some before he sold them all though.


where you able to get any of the parva...


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nope, I forgot to ask about then when I was there. I got some Balansae and some Anubias.


----------

